# What's In A Name?



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I am going to try this. My Missy, Lil Pawz Miss Sassy, had her babies on the 12th. She had 4 boys and 2 girls.















The boys are sable, looks like a sable dalmation, a sable irish pied and black(right now) with some brown starting on his front feet.

The two girls so far are black with some amount of white on them.

I don't usually do a theme but it would be nice to have names for them when they get bigger. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - what a nice size litter - and gorgeous!! Check out that polka dot one!! Too cute!!
I hope you are prepared for lots of names, we love the name game around Here. I will have to think of some tonight!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my, they're all adorable! We're all so lucky to have all these puppies to see right now. It should get everyone's MHS in full force. I don't have any theme suggestions right now, but just wanted to tell you they are all darlings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Elaine..

They all look soooo precious! I like the spotted pup, as he/she reminds me of a domino!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're sooo cute. How about naming them after crystal or designers or film stars?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

. . . or drinks?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the film stars idea, that would be so cute!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh be still my heart!!!! Elaine they are so precious. My MHS is most certainly working overtime. I'm going to develop a twitch! 

Movie star theme would be very cute, but I think OLD movie stars would be really really fun. Like Cary Grant, Errol Flynn, Greta Garbo, etc. and so on.

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You for sharing these precious ones with us!

Lisa


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jean Harlow, Loretta Young, Robert Taylor, or it could simply be Garbo, Harlow, Grant, Flynn, etc., etc.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Barrymore (for male or female).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Well I am going to try this. My Missy, Lil Pawz Miss Sassy, had her babies on the 12th. She had 4 boys and 2 girls.
> View attachment 6081
> 
> 
> ...


Six???? Tell the truth now Elaine!!!! <grin> I know the truth!!

How about a Coffee theme?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., I'll play. Are there seven???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought it was me, but I see 7, also. I even enlarged the pictures so I could count them better.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey,I counted seven too,and thought I must be nuts!ound:

What a great looking group!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I see seven too! If you only want to name six, I'll be only too happy to take number seven off your hands and give that sweet child a name! For now I will give him the nickname "Mine" :biggrin1:

I love the name Domino! How about musicians? ie: Fats Domino, Chubby Checker, Dion, Rosemary Clooney, The Chantelles...


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay Kathy,
There is an extra little girl in the mix. There was a litter of PWD's born the same day and one of the puppies was only 5 oz. where the others were around 11 oz. so I said we could put her in with my six. She is doing fine and was checked out by the vet before she came over and given a clean bill of health. It is so amazing how much they look alike when they are the same size. The Porty has more crinkle to her coat, is a little longer through the body, has a longer tail and her head is more refined or maybe a little longer in appearance. I am enjoying having her here and will watch the growth differences as long as she stays. She will need a call name also although her mommy will get to name her but I guess the Porty people name there dogs around water items, her mother's name is Tuna. So that is the story of the 6 Havs and a Porty.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG!!! I GOT IT!! Since they're Christmas babies....and..there's 7!!

do the reindeers!!

Dasher, dancer, prancer, vixen, comet cupid, donner, blitzen!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks goodness. I thought I was seeing things. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Elaine,
Well, with this month being Dec. We have been blessed with these "heavenly'"gifts of adorable furbabies. I selected these names of saints ......for your 6 puppies.?..... do I see 7...??? 

Girls: Cera, Kiara, Lea, Flora, Faith, Ava
Boys: Alex, Andrew, Ruan, Jonas, Noel

I like the film stars theme too:
Cary Grant, Hugh Grant, Kevin Costner, Gregory Peck, Robert Redford, Richeard Gere 

Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly, Nicole Kidman, Meg Ryan 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Christmas treats? Candy Cane, sugar cookie, gingerbread, fudge, toffee...

I like the movie stars or coffee too. 

They are adorable!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Okay Kathy,
> There is an extra little girl in the mix. There was a litter of PWD's born the same day and one of the puppies was only 5 oz. where the others were around 11 oz. so I said we could put her in with my six. She is doing fine and was checked out by the vet before she came over and given a clean bill of health. It is so amazing how much they look alike when they are the same size. The Porty has more crinkle to her coat, is a little longer through the body, has a longer tail and her head is more refined or maybe a little longer in appearance. I am enjoying having her here and will watch the growth differences as long as she stays. She will need a call name also although her mommy will get to name her but I guess the Porty people name there dogs around water items, her mother's name is Tuna. So that is the story of the 6 Havs and a Porty.


What is PWD's and porty?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo Hoo :whoo:another litter to watch and a PWD too! Is the PWD the one with the long tail sticking out? I have played with a few of them and they are fun! Maybe if I have a lot of property some day....


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Dasherdancerprancervixencometcupiddonnerblitzen!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> What is PWD's and porty?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_Water_Dog


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Elaine on Missy's beautiful babies!! How is Missy doing ~ awh...she needs a big hug :grouphug: I like Kathy's idea of the coffee theme and also Poornima's Saints and Movie Stars. If you do the Movie stars you could include George Clooney (he's such a handsome guy). I'm so jealous of you, Kathy and Kimberly and your holiday babies!!! Thank you for including us all in all of your joy (including wonderful pictures)!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Christy,
Thank you, it is a Portuguse Water Dog. She is a black curley coat with white on her chest, stomach and part of her legs. I'm not really sure I am going to want to give her back, but she will eventually grow to be a much larger dog than what I want. They are non-alergenic and do not shed. I will continue to send pictures of her as long as I have her with me.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Callalilly said:


> ...Movie star theme would be very cute, but I think OLD movie stars would be really really fun. Like Cary Grant, Errol Flynn, Greta Garbo, etc. and so on...
> 
> Lisa


Oh I agree! What fun!

Humphrey Bogart, Gary Cooper, Marlon Brando, Tyrone Power, Robert Mitchum, Douglas Fairbanks, Franchot Tone, William Powell...

Myrna Loy, Hedy Lamarr, Tallulah Bankhead (there's a mouthful), Mae West, Betty Grable, Ginger Rogers, Merle Oberon, Judy Garland...

What a beautiful litter! My DH would be there in a heartbeat to pick up the PWD. We looked into that breed years ago and DH has wanted one ever since, but we don't live near water and I understand they live to swim.

I like that little sable pied. I'm getting more and more fond of those sables.

Congrats on a lovely litter!

Wanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

What is in a name????

I know everyone on the forum likes to help name the puppies and refer to them by their names.... there is never a lost for names around here:biggrin1:

Elaine, why don't you give us a theme and we can give you some suggestions. The names actually are the fun part.....as the puppies grow and you give us more pictures.... and we will know them by their names


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No name advice here, but I wanted to tell you what a stunning litter you have! Now I have to go back and look at that picture again and check out the PWD.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Names: How about famous authors, poets or books?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, all these adorable puppies are not doing anything for my MHS an hubby still won't even hear about another one!!!

I like the Old movie star theme.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elaine~ They're adorable! This place is just full of puppies, puppies and more puppies lately. I love it!!! Once you give us a theme I'll join in the name game. 

BTW, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

How about naming them after toys that a child would get this time of year: Barbie, Domino, Teddy Bear, lego, etc. Make sure that you stick with toys for young children or you will be naming them ipod, cellphone, cmera etc.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How about a Baking Cookie theme?

You could have:

Ginger snap (Ginger)
Peanut Butter
Spritz
Peanut Blossom
Sugar Cookie
Caramel Creme
Licorice Snaps
Chocolate Zebras
Macaroons
Snickerdoodles

Sounds delicious,huh?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> How about a Baking Cookie theme?
> 
> You could have:
> 
> ...


Stop that Julie, they all sound so good and I can't eat any of them:frusty: ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oooo, I like the cookie theme!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the baking theme and you could make it specific to holiday cookies as well 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I like the cookie theme as well as the childrens toy theme. You could have a lot of fun with both.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Okay Kathy,
> There is an extra little girl in the mix. There was a litter of PWD's born the same day and one of the puppies was only 5 oz. where the others were around 11 oz. so I said we could put her in with my six. She is doing fine and was checked out by the vet before she came over and given a clean bill of health. It is so amazing how much they look alike when they are the same size. The Porty has more crinkle to her coat, is a little longer through the body, has a longer tail and her head is more refined or maybe a little longer in appearance. I am enjoying having her here and will watch the growth differences as long as she stays. She will need a call name also although her mommy will get to name her but I guess the Porty people name there dogs around water items, her mother's name is Tuna. So that is the story of the 6 Havs and a Porty.


I think it is soooooo cool that a Havanese bitch is more then willing to take another puppy to feed and love! This breed is awesome to say the least. Although, Missy's human mommy is pretty awesome too, so she must get that attitude from Elaine!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Elaine,

How long do you think it'll take for the porty little girl to double the size of Missy's puppies? I looked up Christy's link to the PWD and they get 40-60 pounds. Does Missy know this pup is not hers or do mom's pick up on that? They are all so darling! Do you have a picture of mommy Missy? 

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are all sooo cute....I have to go back and look at the pwd....I think it is very neat how she is taking her or him in as her own....will beneat to watch grow.....I agree you should pick a theme and we all can go from there...I like the christmas theme or cookie theme!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

You guys are great. I kind of like Poornima's idea of the older actors or the Cheryl came up with regarding the toys. I haven't done this before so it is all new to me. I have had several litters and the new owners are always welcome to name their puppies and I do their registered names around the owners puppy names but this will be fun.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Your babies are adorable Elaine. You came to the right place, we love to come up with names.:biggrin1:

Thomas train
Curious George
Jack in a box
G.I. Joe

Can you tell I was a tomboy. I can't think of any girls doll names.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

still recommending reindeers..


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Gosh they're the cutest little things ever!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige said:


> Your babies are adorable Elaine. You came to the right place, we love to come up with names.:biggrin1:
> 
> Thomas train
> Curious George
> ...


Paige~ With this group of yakkers, I can't believe you didn't remember Chatty Cathy! ound:

Elaine~ Between the older actors and toys choices, I vote for toys. Guess I'm just not much of a movie fan... *sigh*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm late to this thread (been out shopping...) and I just want to ask......that precious tiny PWD's mama's name is TUNA??? Hmmmph! 
She's such an adorable little Havanese wanna-be. I'm such a sap. I think you ought to keep her with Missy. Especially if she gets a name along with the Havs. Considering the time of year, I like the toy theme.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on your new little ones! They are all precious! I am partial to sables! On names, I think it should be something related to Christmas! Lots of good ideas! Maybe just anything related to the season


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If you like the toy theme...
How about:

Barbie
Midge
Ken
Alan
Teresa
Stacy
Francie
Ricky

Then in Thomas the train:
Emily
Percy
Gordon
Thomas
James
Spencer
Diesel
Toby
Harold
Trevor
Henry

Sesame Street:

Big bird
Cookie monster
Oscar the grouch
Slimey
Elmo
Rosita
Prairie Dawn
Zoe
Bert Ernie
Grover
Snuffy
Abbie 
Curly Bear


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> If you like the toy theme...
> How about:
> 
> Barbie
> ...


Julie, you go girl!!! You are good at this. I love the Barbie theme idea. Plus, lot's of great pics, clipart and stuff to put a page up on your web site Elaine!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Elaine,

What a beautiful litter. Congratulations. Thanks for sharing their pictures. Hope to see many more.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Elaine!

What a beautiful litter, with such distinct markings!

I don't have a name suggestion, I just wanted to say congratulations!

:hug:

~Kristin


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the toy theme idea too! The little PWD could be "Squirt" gun since he was the smallest of his litter. That would work for his water name and the toy theme LOL!

Or maybe Super Soaker will fit him better as he grows!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great idea Christy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

good buddy said:


> I like the toy theme idea too! The little PWD could be "Squirt" gun since he was the smallest of his litter. That would work for his water name and the toy theme LOL!
> 
> Or maybe Super Soaker will fit him better as he grows!


Christy,
LOVE this idea and name for the PWD!!! PERFECT


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Christy,
That is great and I will suggest it to her breeder.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

*New picture from the 15th*

Just thought everyone would like an updated pictures of the babies. The PWD is a little over an oz. heavier than the larger puppies. They are all doing fine and gaining weight. Enjoy!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you sure you didn't paint polka dots on that one on top? 

They are beautiful!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Elaine, I'm so cold right now and would love to lay next to this adorable bunch of puppies, I only weigh a few pounds more than the larger puppies too :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Elaine,

I just love the puppy with little polka dots on it!!! How gorgeous is that!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Such a cute pile-o-puppies!! The PWD fits right in. I take it she didn't have to go home today?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine, Whatever you DO decide to call them by, they are beautiful! I envy you having all those warm sweet pups for the next couple months! I hope you going to keep sharing the pics as they grow. I love to see all the ways they change and so fast too! Do you know how long you will have the PWD for?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY ELAINE! from one Missy to another (and one sagitarian to 6 others) -- way to go Missy girl!! this is one gorgeous litter.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Christy,
We will see how fast she grows before we decide to move her with her littermates. Her Mommy was here today to take her to the vet to have the dew claws removed on her and two more that were born after the original vet trip. When you compare them she is a lot smaller and less stocky than her siblings. I guess her PWD mom puts all the puppies in a pile so she can keep track of them and we were a little concerned that she would get smashed.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well it sure is nice of your Hav mommy to take on this extra pup then! I think she'll do well since they are all so close in size! You'll have to point her out for me in the photos. I keep trying to figure out just which one she is!



Elaine said:


> Christy,
> We will see how fast she grows before we decide to move her with her littermates. Her Mommy was here today to take her to the vet to have the dew claws removed on her and two more that were born after the original vet trip. When you compare them she is a lot smaller and less stocky than her siblings. I guess her PWD mom puts all the puppies in a pile so she can keep track of them and we were a little concerned that she would get smashed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, I was able to tell which one she was in a different photo (not posted in this topic) because you could see the texture of her hair had a lot more wave to it already. In this last photo, I'd have to guess she is one of the dark ones on the left, but I have no idea which one. If you go up to the original post by Elaine, in that second photo, one of the dark pups has a really long tail. My guess is that _she_ is the Porty. That tail looks too long for a Hav. Is that right, Elaine?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oops - if you go back to the original post, I forgot that you can click on photos and they will get large for you. You can see which one she is when you do that. Look at the texture of the coat.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, this picture you should be able to tell the little girl PWD, she is the black one on the left side. She is going to be a curly coated one so you can see the wave in her coat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the pile of puppies! The dalmatian puppy is so cute too! I love the markings!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine, that picture makes it really obvious! If anyone still can't tell, just click on the photo and you can see how much more curly her coat is.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Elaine,

I think it will be fun to take photos of the Havs and the little PWD puppy together every week to see when they start to really look DIFFERENT....right now, they are pretty similar! How fun!

Maybe the PWD will think she's really a HAV!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the name Jingles! Have you decided on any names yet? I like peppermint & gingerbread too....just my 1/2 cent!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I really have not thought much about the names yet but I will get around to it. You do remember how that works. I hope things slow down when the Holidays are over. Thought I would give you a new picture of the little ones.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Elaine, congratulations!!! Missy's babies are soooooooo cute! I especially love the polka dots on that one. How adorable!! He/She should definitely be called Domino! 

I can see how long the PWD is in your last pic. Her head is shaped differently too. Will she grow at the same rate as her siblings who stayed with their mom? Will a Hav mom give her enough calories, etc... that she'll need as a bigger breed? I find this all so fascinating!

My faves are always those that have that rich, dark brown, though I know most of the time that fades to a sable. They are gorgeous pups, Elaine. Thank you so much for sharing them with us. 

I love the cookie names, any dessert name and the toy names. How about Cupcake, Brownie, Macaroon, Butter Tart (my fave), Mocha Fudge, Boston Cream, ... 

Have fun deciding!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can really see the difference now! The PWD has the curlier coat and she's already getting bigger! Her muzzle is a bit longer too.

Man Elaine, they sure are cute! OK I like Peppermint and Gingerbread too! Maybe Snickerdoodles, Shortbread, Pfefferneuse, Molasses, and Salt Water Taffy!

Mmmmmmm.... Have you seen this website? http://www.northpole.com/Kitchen/Cookbook/cat0001.html They have sooo many yummy recipes! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine, I really like the new photo. It's fun to see each individual puppy. The PWD (Squirt?) is so cute. In the latest photo we can begin to see her differences from the Hav puppies. I think I'd name her Calypso after the John Denver song written for Jacques Custeau. It's just so sweet that Missy accepted her and that she has Hav brothers and sisters to cuddle with for warmth and security while she grows big enough to return to her litter. It's just so perfect for the season. 

All of the Hav puppies are so sweet.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Snickerdoodle!! I love that for a dog, my father used to call my son that (well that and snicklefritz....)

Very cute puppies you have there Elaine and I think it's so sweet how they all cuddle together no concern that anybody is different than the other.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute Elaine.I'm partial to Miss Polka Dots or Mr.Polka Dot--but they are all just adorable!Elaine---have you ever seen/had a pup like Polka Dot before? Do you have any idea how that would look in full adult coat?Just Curious!:ear:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought you might like to see the PWD litter that is still at home. There are two wavy coats mixed in with the curly coats. If my little girl would have been a wavy you probably couldn't tell her from the Havs. But I still think my little girl is cuter.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Julie, No I haven't had one with the spots before that look like that. Since they are mostly down the middle of his back I would think when long and not in a puppy cut they would fall down both sides of his back.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww the PWD's are cute! Not quite as cute as the Havs....ok I may be a little prejudiced here LOL! Still pretty cute though~


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Elaine I think it would be really neat if you kept "Squirt"! Do you think your friend would let you ~ after all Missy is taking such good care of her. Your puppies are all so darling ~ such beautiful colors and markings!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Elaine,

I see quite a few PWD at Fort Funston, but the most beautiful one I've seen is a male with a wavy, not curly coat. He is just stunning, if I were to ever have a PWD it would have to be a wavy one.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> Very cute Elaine.I'm partial to Miss Polka Dots or Mr.Polka Dot--but they are all just adorable!Elaine---have you ever seen/had a pup like Polka Dot before? Do you have any idea how that would look in full adult coat?Just Curious!:ear:


I was thinking the same thing Julie. Isn't that just the neatest markings.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Elaine, I have been off my name game- holidays in all--- but since I love the name game here goes 

Well how about famous/classic dog names

spot (I wonder which one) 
rover (the reddish brown one) 
fido 
lady 
tramp
lassie/laddie
cujo (just kidding) 

more to come, just a start


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Elaine! Your babies are simply adorable...

How about naming them after those Rugrats who keep finding themselves in one adventure after another :biggrin1: :

Chuckie
Tommy
Phil
Lil
Baby Dil
Suzie
Kimmi
Angelica (or maybe not)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> But I still think my little girl is cuter.


I think someone's getting attached to her little PWD step-dog..... 
Thanks for sharing all the cute photos. They cause definite puppy fever. It's hard to believe that my girls were ever so tiny and delicate.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Elaine,
Very cute picture. It is going to be very interesting to see Mr / Ms. Polka dot. 

Susan, knowing how Elaine collects wonderful people and furkids around her, I wouldn't be surprised if the little PWD girl stayed with her :biggrin1:

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay Guys, If she can't fit through my dog door she can't stay. She is adorable and if she turns out to be a show puppy than she will be shown. I have a friend who wanted a Portie that was small and curly, but you can't always predict small. Once she starts on regular food she may take off and become full size. For now I am enjoying the fun of having her here.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ami, I LOVE the rugrats!! Too bad my kids are too old to watch them anymore. I miss 'em!

Christy, what is* "Pfefferneuse"* ??


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Ami, I LOVE the rugrats!! Too bad my kids are too old to watch them anymore. I miss 'em!
> 
> Christy, what is* "Pfefferneuse"* ??


It's a cookie! :hungry: Did you take a look at all these cookie recipes?? There must be hundreds of them! http://www.northpole.com/Kitchen/Cookbook/cat0001.html

Pfeffernuesse

From the kitchen of Cathy Preston

1 cup molasses 
1/2 cup butter or margarine 
2 beaten eggs 
4 1/4 cups flour 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg 
dash of pepper 
dash of ginger 
1 teaspoon powdered cloves 
2 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

In saucepan combine molasses and butter or margarine. Heat until melted, then cool at room temperature. Add eggs, set aside. In another bowl combine last 8 ingredients. Add molasses mixture into dough. Dough will be gooey. Shape dough into small balls and bake on a greased cookie sheet for 10-12 minutes at 350 degrees. Roll in powdered sugar and enjoy.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

This was one of the pictures I took yesterday. You can start noticing the differences between the puppies now. Because the PWD was spread out more you can tell the size and coat difference, plus her ears look a little longer. She is still only a couple of oz. larger than the larger boys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Elaine!!!!! I am speechless. so so so cute. Have you named them yet?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so cute spread out like that!!! 

Amanda


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay everyone who helped. I did decide on names from several different people who helped. I am not really sure it is a theme or not but here goes. The sable & white spotted boy is Domino, the sable irish pied is Mr. Jingles, the solid sable boy with white feet is Brando and the Black & possibly tan boy is Dion. The girls will be Hedy & Garbo. I really liked Snickerdoodle but that is such a mouth full. Thank you all for your help and I will remember you with the next litter.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine I love your choice of names! I think the ones you chose are very fitting and sorta romantic. Is it possible to tell Hedy and Garbo apart?


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> If you like the toy theme...
> How about:
> 
> Barbie
> ...


Wesley was almost Grover! We love Sesame Street here!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought you might like to see how the puppies are growing, they will be three weeks old on New Years. The PWD is staying around 2 oz. heavier than the largest of the boys, she is the black & white on the right side. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Elaine, the pups are so cute. I like the one who has a white collar around his neck..and the polka dot puppy and the one at top left wearing a little brown dress with white gloves ...is she Garbo?:biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

PWD is looking more obviously different than the havs to me now. They are all so cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw a PWD at the agility trial yesterday and it made me think of this little one! They are growing so big quickly! Did you pick out names?

Amanda


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda,
I listed the names in post #95. I am still calling the PWD Duckie as her owner kind of named her Hallmark's Lil Pawz Ugly Duckling. She is very cuddly and doing very well.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Poornima,
Those three you like are all boys.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine,
They are lookin good! I did want to let you know that since CC's will be 3 weeks old on New Years day, I think your pups will be 3 weeks old the day after, since you and I both were at Dr. Metzlers both days on Dec 11 and Dec12 getting those sections! LOLOLOL It was a busy week for sure!! But, you and I own each, an ear of a very nice horse! LOLOLOL


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine, the pups are really growing. They are so cute. 

That sweet little girl PWD is Ugly Duckling? That's cute but not nice. Tell her someone calls her Calypso (me) and someone calls her Bubbles (Steve).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute. I love the little guy on his back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhhhh (heavy sigh) I really need some puppy breath!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Poornima,

My favorites are the same ones as yours! Anyone of them could come and live at my home though and Kohana could be their big sister! :biggrin1:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kathy,
You are probably right on the timing, but Jean says we have to do more c-sections as she is looking at a very expensive mare.  We might own more of this one as she got one that was less expensive when they went on their trip. They didn't really like the other one up close. By the way, anyone wanting to come and love on puppies are always welcome. They are just starting to get more active and the little PWD loves to cuddle.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I finally got a picture of the puppies while they were up and trying to walk. I wish I could do a cam like Kimberly but I am really not as tallented as she is. It is fun to see the differences of the Portie but they are still staying in the same size range. It is so fun watching Kimberly's puppies grow and move around, very fun experience.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow beautiful photo Elaine!

I love the variety of colors, they are too precious!

:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a great photo Elaine. They look like they are having fun. The best part is, they don't even know that the Porty isn't a Hav. She's just another sister to them. They are sure at a cute age. I hope we can get over to see all of them before the Porty goes home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute-they are moving as well!!! I think we will settle for photos and individual photos would be a big score as well


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

They are all so cuddly cute! Is the little black one biting or pulling on the other ones tail?? It looks like it!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Vicki,
No it's just the angle of the camera. The black one on the left is the PWD so you can see how close in size they really are.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda,
I will have to try and get Katie to bring her camera over to get some individual pictures of the puppies. I'm not very good at it and her camera is great.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Elaine,
Do you find any difference in puppy interactions with PWD in the mix? I wonder if she stays longer, would she pick up some of Hav idiosyncracies. 

Last night friends of ours were visiting and they mentioned that they got their cat from a family who had dogs and the cat used to play with the dogs all the time. Even now she plays like the dogs do and prefers dog toys!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so cute. I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable. I love it when the puppies reach this age. They are so much more distinct and it's so cute to see all their differences and changes since birth.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Elaine,
> Do you find any difference in puppy interactions with PWD in the mix? I wonder if she stays longer, would she pick up some of Hav idiosyncracies.
> 
> *Last night friends of ours were visiting and they mentioned that they got their cat from a family who had dogs and the cat used to play with the dogs all the time. Even now she plays like the dogs do and prefers dog toys!*


Poornima~ We had a cat like that! He would run to greet and sniff all the visitors who came to our house, just like our dogs did! ound:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

*New pictures*

I was taking pictures again, not that I don't do it every day, and thought I would send you some new ones. You can tell the PWD is definately getting bigger than the Havs. She still is very close in weight but her legs are growing and her head is changing now. Her mommy came by today and brought a couple of her sisters to meet her. She is getting close in size to the smallest one so she is developing fine. We decided to give it another week to see how she does. I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to keep her. You can also see how Domino's coat is changing and it no longer looks like spots.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine, how do you think her canine mom will react to her return? Will she let this little one nurse do you think? I wonder what Missy's reaction to her leaving will be. Has she treated her any differently than her Hav puppies?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

PWD has cute white marking on her paws. She should be called Socks! I hope that her PWD mom accepts her. I think Missy will miss her.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think her mom will even notice the difference. That was why Tanya brought over a couple of the puppies, so that by the time they all got home they would smell the same and her mom wouldn't notice the difference. Missy is funny because she keeps a close eye on her extra puppy when Tanya is here. She kept looking to see what we were doing and if the other two were going to stay. I know she could probably enjoy giving less milk but she takes the same care of all the puppies. I fact it is now that all the adults want to get in and clean the babies or at least play with them. I have to keep chasing them out of the puppy area. I leave the puppy pen area open now so that Missy can get in and out. Susan are you guys coming up this weekend to play with puppies?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine, All the puppies look fabulous! It's sure fun to watch them grow compared with the little Portie! I'm sure her mom will take her right on in and be just as gracious as Missy. Mom are like that aren't they?


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

I love looking at the babies! Maybe I missed something, but why was the PWD in with your pups?
They are just beautiful!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Her mom gave birth the same day as my girl had her litter. She was born at only 5 oz. while her brothers and sisters were at least twice her size so I had her come stay with Missy, my girl, because she was the same size as my puppies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If the PWD leaves, we are going to need updates, I think we are all committed to her! Well, I guess she could come down here and do agility with me 

Domino's coat has changed so quickly- still very flashy. They look like they are all moving around more so harder to take pics!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok- I LOVE these pics - the pups are adorable = but what is a PWD?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie,
Elaine's Hav Missy is being a surrogate mom to a Portuguese Water Dog since she was born so much smaller than her litter mates. They might have injured her due to being so much bigger so she's been raised with the Havs.
This makes her an honorary Hav, I think since it's Havanese milk that's been sustaining her all along. I agree with Amanda, we'll need regular updates on her and photos too!

Elaine, we might come up this weekend to see the puppies!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, a PWD is a Portuguese Water Dog.

Elaine, the pups are just adorable! It's amazing how at first the PWD was almost exactly the same but now she is really starting to look different! I'm sad to see her go soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Today we went to see Elaine's puppies. They are all so adorable and fun to hold. Their eyes are open and they play with each other. I got to cuddle Ducky/Calypso/Bubbles, the PWD. What an absolute doll she is. She is so soft and just loves to cuddle. I held her in my arms like a baby (she was on her back) and stroked her tummy. She made the cutest little puppy squeaky sounds. Her future family will wonder why their 40 lb girl loves to be cuddled on her back in their arms to get her tummy rubbed. It'll be because she was raised as a Hav! I was surprised that though she looks a lot bigger than the Havs in photos she really ISN'T that much bigger at this point. One of the boy Havs is pretty good sized too. At least his chubby tummy is! 
The tiny, black Hav girl with the white feet is a sweetheart and Domino is a doll. 
All in all, the absolute best way to spend a couple of hours on a rainy day!!
Thanks, Elaine!! You are the BEST!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thought I'd add a couple photos of the PWD.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how cute!! What a good surrogtge she is being, that pup looks good and healthy!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Susan, I love that last picture! She looks so sweet and soft with all those curls and your smile looks pretty pleased!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Susan! Sounds like you had a really great time at Elaine's! How's your MHS??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, thanks for the explanation. Those cookies sound yummy!!! 

I love seeing all the new pics, Katie. Thank you sooooo much for sharing! I love the names you picked.

You are lucky, Susan. I sure wish I lived nearby too!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, your joy of holding the puppies is obvious in the lovely pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> How's your MHS??


Unfortunately, visiting wonderful breeders with adorable puppies doesn't cure it, it makes it ever so much worse!! I love it though. It's been awhile since I've cuddled puppies. I don't think I've ever cuddled ones so young.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

So Susan, is there a new puppy in your future? :biggrin1:?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think there is a PWD in Susan's future!!!

Amanda


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

The puppies definately love the attention. They are getting so playful and I gave Susan a chair in the puppy area so she didn't even have to leave it. It was great having Steve and Susan come up and with all this weather I hope they and the girls enjoyed the drive. My daughter and her family went to Donner and we puppy sat their little girl, well they were one of the last cars out of Truckee yesterday and had to travel at around 20 mph just to get to Auburn where we met them with their little Daisy. They are safe at home in San Jose now but had power most of the time they were at Donner. Good luck to everyone with the weather, it's to bad we are in a warming trend. We are off to Oakland today for a couple of hours and will be back this afternoon. Susan, I'll tell Joe Happy Birthday for you guys. For those on the list that have my puppies, Joe has a birthday on Wed. so you might all wish him Happy Birthday on the 9th. Elaine


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If I lived near a body of water I'd love a PWD. We met our very first one at a small dog play date at Pine Lake Park in SF years ago. 
Little Calypso/Bubbles/Ducky is just so sweet. Unfortunately I don't live near a beach, lake, creek or even swimming pool. I figure a water dog needs to be near water and able to play in the water to be truly happy. I don't think a bathtub would suffice. We'll have to stick with Havs.
I'm glad I got to see her before she has to go home although I tried to convince Elaine to keep her. Elaine's DH could easily install a bigger doggy door!


----------

